# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Quota minima socio accomandatario

## stef

Nelle società in accomandita semplice si è soliti vedere quote minime del 51% di proprietà del socio accomandatario (almeno così mi capita).  
Ma in effetti è possibile che il socio accomandatario possegga una quota del capitale sociale inferiore al 50%?

----------


## Roberto72

Non è vietato da nessuna parte.

----------


## stef

> Non è vietato da nessuna parte.

  Quindi il fatto di avere una partecipazione inferiore al 50% non intacca in alcun modo quelli che sono i poteri di gestione e le responsabilità del socio accomandatario, avendo effetti solo dal punto di vista del carico fiscale e previidenziale, è corretto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi il fatto di avere una partecipazione inferiore al 50% non intacca in alcun modo quelli che sono i poteri di gestione e le responsabilità del socio accomandatario, avendo effetti solo dal punto di vista del carico fiscale e previidenziale, è corretto?

  Correttissimo.

----------


## stef

Grazie a entrambi.

----------

